# Stumbled across a 1898 Columbia Tandem



## MartyW (Jan 4, 2011)

I ran across this 1898 Columbia Tandem (or so I was told) now I'll just have to do a little research to see what is correct on it and what is not. I got to good of deal on it to be picky at the time. Sorry about the poor cell phone pics.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2011)

...that thing ROCKS! Nice pick!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 4, 2011)

sweet! tell us how it rides!


----------



## MartyW (Jan 5, 2011)

bricycle said:


> ...that thing ROCKS! Nice pick!




Thanks




twowheelfan said:


> sweet! tell us how it rides!




I think that at 6'4" and 260 lbs, I am a little big for it I would hate to crack the frame.


----------



## vonnieglen (Apr 12, 2011)

You have purchased a Model 48 Columbia Tandem most likely from 1897 or 1898.  I have attatched a link to two pages from the 1897 catalog.  It is actually quite an amazing tandem and the frame design, construction, and material was a tremendous step forward from earlier designs.  It is made from 5% nickel steel which was the highest technology at the time.  If you ping on the tubes with your fingernail you will see that the tubing is very thin.  Of course yours does not have the original handlebars a few other parts and it is missing the front brake assembly.


----------



## ftwelder (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing find.


----------



## chitown (Apr 16, 2011)

So the rear handlebars can turn the front wheel???!!! Neato. I've never seen that set-up before. Very cool ride... and very cool catalog pics vonnieglen!

Congrats Marty and it's gotta be nice when you say "I'll just have to do a little research" and a single post member pops on completing your "research". thecabe ROCKS!


----------



## MartyW (Apr 16, 2011)

vonnieglen said:


> You have purchased a Model 48 Columbia Tandem most likely from 1897 or 1898.  I have attatched a link to two pages from the 1897 catalog.  It is actually quite an amazing tandem and the frame design, construction, and material was a tremendous step forward from earlier designs.  It is made from 5% nickel steel which was the highest technology at the time.  If you ping on the tubes with your fingernail you will see that the tubing is very thin.  Of course yours does not have the original handlebars a few other parts and it is missing the front brake assembly.




Thank you very much for the post that is some great information!


----------



## jedst30 (May 18, 2011)

I have a model 48 Columbia tandem.  The frame is the only original thing I am told.  The fenders, wheels, steering bars and seats were added later.  Date of Mfg is 1897-1899 according the the records I have found.  
Please send better pictures if possible so I have more records for mine of how it should look.
Thanks, Jason


----------



## hwstem (May 25, 2011)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9860-Columbia-Tandem

Here is my tandem, was my great, great grandfathers, yours looks to be in great shape. I have yet to determine the model of mine, maybe this summer I will. Have fun and enjoy your tandem.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 25, 2011)

Awesome score!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 25, 2011)

Shouldn't there be a separate "Tandem/Multiple" thread area????


----------



## NorthSlope (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a beauty. Must be a rare example from that day and age of the woman of the house "being in the driver's seat"!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 16, 2011)

NorthSlope said:


> That's a beauty. Must be a rare example from that day and age of the woman of the house "being in the driver's seat"!




They weren't,just pampered a little.That's the point of the rear steer,they could just hold on and enjoy the view without it being blocked.

Pat


----------

